# Brooks Brothers slim fit OCBD



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

So I got my first BB slim fit OCBD today, factory seconds from ebay for 20 dollars. It's the blue-label, American-made, non-non-iron, original polo shirt. The color is Ecru.

I tried it on, and was pretty amazed. I remember someone on this forum once said "the slim fit OCBD STILL fits like a tent". I totally disagree with that statement. I have a 14.5 neck, my chest is a 36, and waist is 30, so I consider myself to be very very slim. The shirt doesn't fit like a tent at all! In fact, it fits very well, not baggy in any way. The shoulder yokes are perfect as well, they are exactly where they're supposed to be. Damn it looks good.

Now I can't wait for the two other shirts an forumite ordered for me online!

l


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

I, too, am sporting one of my new Slim Fit OCBDs purchased thru FF. I love it. I washed it, dried it a bit and then ironed it up while damp. It still looks casual, but not sloppy. The fabric of the shirt is far superior to my former LE shirts. It has a weight and lustre that is new to me. I can easily state that I will be buying these for as long as they make them like this. And with the FF discount - 3 shirts at $47.25 each- a great deal.

I also like the fit - a bit of room, but not too much. The shirt fits. I think the lack of bagginess will also help while wearing the shirt under a sweater this fall/winter.


----------



## jeph (Feb 16, 2006)

I am also a convinced fan - after buying 6 slim fit non non-iron OCBD's during the Brooks Brothers summer sale. The slim fit OCBD shirts are perfect. I only wish they would make them in all the colors the classic tent-like shirts come in.

I am currently waiting for 6 more ordered online during the very recent FF sale.

Jeph


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

jeph, that's a lot of shirts. What colors did you order?


----------



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

I have one and really like it; fits great.


----------



## jcbmath (Jan 11, 2006)

Fit issues come down to the relationship of the shirt to your neck size. I've heard people complaining about the fit of these shirts and wondered if their necks weren't quit large compared to their waists. I'm also quite slim and the 14.5" slim-fit gives me a nice amount of material. There's extra material for sure, but I don't think I'd want them any tighter. You do have to have room to move afterall, and I often wear my oxfords sans jacket, which makes me prefer a slightly looser fit.

Wish they offered more colors ... pink certaintly, ecru would be nice.


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

Could someone explain the "FF discount" to me and where i may find BB ocbd's for 20$

Id greatly appreciate it

MrR


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

FF discount - a 3 day event which occurred from 9/27 - 10/1. A 25% discount on all items. I registered online to get the special e-mail with the discount code.

Regularly, OCBDs are 3/$189. When the FF discount was applied to that special, the result is 3 for around $141 or $47.25 each.

Often the shirts can be found on ebay for less, but you have to quiz the seller to make sure the shirts are "must-iron" and not outlet 346 shirts. One key is that if the shirt has approximate sleeve sizes (i.e. 34/35) then it is an outlet shirt and not the same as a regular OCBD.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

yes.

BB used to make MUST IRON slim fit OCBDs in ecru. Apparently one of those shirts ended up in a factory store because of some defect. Someone bought it and sold it to me on ebay. That's why I have the shirt in ecru. 

I can't believe they don't offer slim fit OCBDs in pink. Well, I don't wear pink anyway.


----------



## jeph (Feb 16, 2006)

Untilted said:


> jeph, that's a lot of shirts. What colors did you order?


In the summer sale I ordered 2 blue university stripe, 1 white and three blue OCBD's. During the FF sale I ordered the same. I used to wear shirts from English manufacturers in 100 cotton, but since I discovered some years ago that BB's Oxford non non-iron cloth can be worn without ironing, I have started wearing OCBD' s a lot more.

Best regards

Jeph


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

The fit is ok. It's the fabric that is not to my liking. I know that is an unusual opinion.


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

I like them. Almost no maintenance and they fit reasonably well.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm very much a fan of the slim fit OCBD. I went yesterday to buy two of them (blue and blue/white stripe) but they only had the striped one in slim non non-iron. I tried on the traditional fit in blue and just wasn't happy with it. I too am tall and slender and the slim fit is a perfect shape for me without making me feel uncomfortable. I have found that it is good to buy a sleeve size bigger (I go from a 33 to 34 in OCBD) if you wash and dry them yourself (to account for shrinkage). I just hope that they don't discontinue this line in the future...

TT


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

I like the fit, but they're hard to find in non-non-iron, and the color selection could be a lot better. Actually, I don't mind the non-iron if I'm wearing the shirt to work, or with a suit/sportcoat (they certainly look more presentable in those situations), but I don't like it in casual settings. Perhaps I'm too picky...


----------



## jeph (Feb 16, 2006)

TradTeacher said:


> .. I just hope that they don't discontinue this line in the future...
> 
> TT


I hope so to. But you never know when it comes to Brooks Brothers, and the reports from many members of this forum, indicates that the non non-iron OCBD's isn't exactly a big sales hit for Brooks Brothers. That is the reason why I plan to order a bunch of them during the next sale.

Jeph


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

abc123 said:


> I like the fit, but they're hard to find in non-non-iron, and the color selection could be a lot better. Actually, I don't mind the non-iron if I'm wearing the shirt to work, or with a suit/sportcoat (they certainly look more presentable in those situations), but I don't like it in casual settings. Perhaps I'm too picky...


I would agree with that assessment.


----------

